# Problème surchauffe ?



## madjit (28 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Voila maintenant 3 semaines que je suis sur un macbook core2duo 2.4Ghz / 2go de ram et que je n'avais pas rencontré de problème.
Cependant, il y à 10 minutes de cela j'ai eu la surprise suivante:
Je surfait paisiblement sur le net, le mac posé sur une table avec nappe (peut être un détail important je ne sais pas), et je vois la batterie qui arrive au bout (restait environ 6%) je décide alors de mettre le chargeur et 2 minutes plus tard, coupure totale sans signe préventif.

Je rallume donc la bête, et rebellote 3 minutes plus tard. Je regarde donc le moniteur d'activité et vois que le processus syslogd bouffe 98% du CPU, je le force à s'arrêter ( sans doute un mauvais réflexe d'une personne venant de windows avec "terminer le processus") et la coupure net.

Je redémarre et touche donc le dessous du PC qui est vraiment très chaud (j'ai du mal a gardé la main au niveau de la zone située vers la prise du chargeur tellement c'est brulant). Le ventilo se met alors a tourner un peu plus fort. J'installe donc istat et les mesures suivantes m'interpellent:
Température:
-> CPU: 74°C (ne faisant que du surf internet cela me parait excessif)
-> Airport card 80°C ( ??? le doute m'envahit)

Je me pose donc les questions suivantes:
-Est ce un problème de surchauffe (sachant que depuis le début il m'est peu agréable de travailler avec le pc sur les genou lorsqu'il charge, trop chaud) du à:
       . Un problème de ventirad ou carte mère comme APPLE avait pu le constater au lancement des macbook (retour en SAV etc pris en charge)
       . au processus syslogd (qui à l'instant ou j'écris n'est pas actif mais je ne l'ai pas arrêté moi même) qui se serait trop emballé
-Le fait que la table possède une nappe puisse entraîner une telle surchauffe (que j'avais pourtant remarquée sur une table en bois nue)
- Dois-je au plus vite retourner au apple store de bordeaux(lieu de l'achat) pour signaler et régler ce problème.

Débutant sur mac, je vous remercie par avance pour vos conseils avisés 

Cordialement.

EDIT:
En fouillant un peu je vois le diagnostique suivant:
Test automatique d&#8217;allumage :

  Dernière exécution :	28/03/08 23:19
  Résultat :	Réussi

Ce qui correspond à peu près à l'heure de la premier extinction. Est ce une coïncidence ?


----------



## disegno (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je remonte ce topic qui m'intéresse également.
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MBP il y a 4 jours, outre le fait que je sois ravi, je me pose une question au niveau des normes de la température. Je m'explique, je trouve que mon ordi chauffe peut être un peu trop mais je pense que je m'inquiète pour rien.

J'ai téléchargé istat et j'obtient ces températures (qui pour moi ne veulent strictement rien dire) :  
(l'ordinateur a tourné toute la journée)

CPU A 75°
GPU Diode 82°
GPU Heatsink 69°
Heatsink A 62°
Heatsink B 49°
Enclosure Base 41°
Mem Controller 47°
Airport Card 58°

Suis je dans la norme ? 

Merci de m'éclairer.

Lionel


----------



## giga64 (9 Avril 2008)

Pour quel usage ?

Vitesse des ventilos ?

Si c'est juste pour du surf, c'est bien plus que moi...

@+


----------



## disegno (9 Avril 2008)

Il a tourné toute la journée (Surf + MSN + VMware + Word) lancés tour à tour dans la journée, parfois simultanément ... c'est beaucoup ?  

J'appelle le SAV ?


----------



## YULlover (9 Avril 2008)

Oui faudrait savoir l'utilisation que tu en fesais lorsque tu as pris tes mesures...

je te donne un exemple... présentement j'ai itunes et firefox qui roulent depuis une bonne demi-heure et mes résultats sont :

CPU A 42°
GPU Diode 54°
GPU Heatsink 42°
Heatsink A 44°
Heatsink B 36°
Enclosure Base 27°
Mem Controller 38°
Airport Card 36°

Donc j'espère que tu es en train d'écouter des truc sur YouTube, ou sur Photoshop... parce que oui, sa parrait un peu chaud !!!


----------



## disegno (9 Avril 2008)

Bon ben écoutez demain je refais les test lors de l'allumage et après 1h de surf ... Et si c'est pareil j'appelle le SAV


----------



## giga64 (9 Avril 2008)

disegno a dit:


> Il a tourné toute la journée (Surf + MSN + VMware + Word) lancés tour à tour dans la journée, parfois simultanément ... c'est beaucoup ?
> 
> J'appelle le SAV ?


Je sais pas ce que donne la virtualisation en terme de sollicitation de la machine, mais pour retrouver les valeurs que tu donnes, il faut que je fasse de l'encodage vidéo 

En, ce moment Safari + rien d'autre -> mêmes valeurs que *YULlover*.


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2008)

disegno a dit:


> Bonjour, je remonte ce topic qui m'intéresse également.
> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MBP il y a 4 jours, outre le fait que je sois ravi, je me pose une question au niveau des normes de la température. Je m'explique, je trouve que mon ordi chauffe peut être un peu trop mais je pense que je m'inquiète pour rien.
> 
> J'ai téléchargé istat et j'obtient ces températures (qui pour moi ne veulent strictement rien dire) :
> ...



Je ne vois rien d'anormal, surtout s'il a tourné toute la journée, notamment avec un logiciel de virtualisation.

En cas de surchauffe, il y a une sécurité qui fait que l'ordinateur s'éteint automatiquement.

L'important, c'est de mettre l'ordi dans un environnement suffisamment aéré, et plus précisément de ne pas obstruer le système d'aération:
- laisser l'air circuler à l'arrière du MBP.
- éviter de déposer l'ordi sur une surface molle, où il pourrait s'enfoncer (style couette).


A priori, je dirais que tu t'inquètes pour rien.


----------



## YULlover (9 Avril 2008)

Je ne saurai pas surpris que ce sois la virtualisation (VMware) qui crée cette chaleur vu que toute les composante sont partager entre Mac OS X et VMware-windows...


----------



## disegno (9 Avril 2008)

Je me suis inquiété pour rien c'était vmware ... tout est redevenu normal :rose: dsl les gars, c'est tout nouveau ... :rose:


----------



## madjit (16 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ajoute que par comparaison avec le mb d'un amis qui 2 mois de plus que le miens, je n'ai pour l'instant jamais entendu le ventilo se mettre à tourner (meme pour des températures au dessu de 72°C) et je n'ai jamais pu voir la vitesse à la quelle il tourne dans istat (ce qui confirme donc pourquoi je le l'entends pas)

Est-ce normal que mon ventilo ne se soit jamais mis en fonctionnement meme avec plusieurs applications office 2008 + safari + msn et autres depuis que je l'ai c'est a dire presque 2 mois (ne serais-ce qu'à 4000rpm) ? (je pense bi que non)

Pour infos, à quels moments le votre se met il en fonctionnement et pour quelle température environ ?

Je pense aller a l'apple store où je l'ai acheté (bordeaux) voir ce qu'ils en pensent et pourquoi pas le faire partir en SAV. Est-ce utile ? (il me semble que la carte mere ou je ne sais quoi ai quelques soucis)

Pour exemple: Mon CPU est à 60°C à l'instant ou je vous parle avec comme programme : Un fichier PDF en appercu, MSN 6.0, et safari ouvert. Cette température vous parait elle normale ? (ventilo inactif, et branché sur le secteur avec la batterie à 100% de charge)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## .Spirit (16 Avril 2008)

Salut Madjit 

Le ventilo chez moi se met en route lorsque le processeur est déjà à 85°C environ...
Par défaut il tourne à 1800rpm (ce que tout le monde considère comme "arrêté" ) et il peut tourner jusque 6000rpm (pour le macbook).
En tout cas c'est vrai que je trouve tardif le déclenchement du ventilateur: c'est pas qu'à 85°C j'ai peur pour mon processeur, mais pour les composants autour, notamment la carte mère...

En tout cas, oui la température du ton CPU (60°C) me paraît normale... je tourne souvent dans la cinquantaine de degrés pour mon utilisation. Actuellement je suis à 46°C avec juste Firefox ouvert, l'ordinateur posé sur un bureau et le ventilateur réglé à 3000rpm (valeur minimale) avec smcfancontrol 

edit: en tout cas les températures de ton premier post ont l'air normales, surtout avec vmware.
Par contre ce problème d'extinction, ça c'est pas normal, et si c'est dû à une surchauffe je te conseille le SAV, tant que c'est encore possible (si ça l'est).


----------



## madjit (16 Avril 2008)

Juste tout d'abord c'est une autre utilisateur qui parlait de ses températures avec vmware. 

Merci pour ton avis ensuite 
Par contre, j'ai tenté d'installer smcfancontrol et de mettre le ventilateur aux maximum mais je n'ai jamais pur l'entendre tourné ou meme voir la vitesse avec istat. Quelle version as tu prise et quels sont tes réglages ?
Merci


----------



## .Spirit (16 Avril 2008)

Ah oui, désolé pour vmware  Je parlais des bonnes temp (74°C et 80°C), mais j'ai fait l'amalgame avec les autres posts 
Bref, j'ai la version 2.1.2 de smcfancontrol, et dans les préférences, l'option "menubar" est sur "fanspeed only", pour voir la vitesse des ventilos sans avoir besoin de iStats.

J'ai personnellement ajouté des profils (il y en a deux je crois au départ).
J'ai: Default: 1800rpm
AC-Power: 3000rpm (lorsqu'il est branché sur secteur, il se met dessus, ça ne fait pas beaucoup plus de bruit dans un atmosphère non silencieuse)
higher rpm: 4500rpm
Full: 6000rpm (quand je le mets sur mes genous, j'utilise soit "full" soit "higher rpm").

Voilà


----------



## madjit (16 Avril 2008)

Merci pour les infos,
Cependant j'ai beau installer le logiciel, mettre un mode FULL à 6000rpm, le ventilo ne se lance pas (je n'entend aucune différencce) et dans la barre en haut il y a marqué "000rpm".
Mon ventilateur serait-il déffécteux ou bien ne marcherait il plus ? Ou bien bloqué par je ne sais quelle commande ://

Le sav semble inéluctable non ? :/


----------



## .Spirit (16 Avril 2008)

hmmmm... smcfancontrol ne serait pas compatible avec les nouveaux macbook ?
Autre hypothèse: dans le silence TOTAL, tu entends quelque chose en haut à gauche du macbook, vers la prise magsafe ? (c'est assez difficile à entendre à cause du bruit du disque dur, moi même j'ai beaucoup de mal à l'entendre...).
Peut-être ton ventilateur ne tourne-t-il pas (ce qui serait la cause de ces plantages), ou alors smcfancontrol ne reconnaît pas ton ventilo... Sur iStats, pourquoi ne pouvais-tu pas lire la vitesse du ventilo ? il affichait quoi ?


----------



## madjit (16 Avril 2008)

Je ne semble pas deceler de bruit particulier ou meme celui d'un ventilo (que devrais-je entendre?) Mais en touchant le dessou, la partie est vraiment tres chaude. (j'arrive à laisser la main accolée tout de même)
Sur istat dans la parti FANS, Exhaust m'a toujours indiqué 0 rpm donc aucun signe de mouvements.

Je viens de faire un reset du SMC mais rien à signaler toujours 000rpm pour smcfancontrol.

Je ne voudrait pas me retrouvé avec une usure prématurée de la carte mere etc à cause de "surchauffe" non évacuées part les ventilo de maniere permanente....


----------



## .Spirit (16 Avril 2008)

Humm... et au démarrage, les températures sont de combien à peu près ?
Ton problème de syslogd qui te bouffe 100% du CPU est-il réglé ? Car il risque de jouer beaucoup dans la température de ton CPU.
Sinon, mon macbook aussi est très chaud en dessous près de la prise magsafe, lorsqu'il fait du 60°C et plus...


----------



## madjit (16 Avril 2008)

Au 1er démarrage de la journée la température de départ est d'environ 35°C ( a la 1ere mesure) puis se stabilise autour des 50-60°c pour des utilisations normales ( itunes msn safari, mais très rarement en dessous)
La je suis toujours à 60°C avec safari, msn et un pdf ouvert ( et oui les révisions d'examens ://).

Concernant syslog, ce probleme n'est pas réapparu.
La vitesse du ventilo est toujours impossible à forcer par smcfancontrol même en changeant de préférence.

Le pense attendre la fin de mes examens la semaine prochaine pour l'emmener au apple store et ainsi le faire envoyer au SAV. Je n'ai pas envie de bidouiller comme j'ai pu le faire comme sur mes anciens PC :/ 
Moi qui croyait avoir fait un croix la dessus en switchant sur mac, erf.


----------



## .Spirit (16 Avril 2008)

Hmmm... ça m'a l'air d'être un problème purement logiciel car tes températures sont similaires aux miennes, lors du démarrage, et lors d'une utilisation pas trop intensive. 49°C actuellement, avec seulement firefox et les préférences systèmes ouverts.
Je pense que le ventilo fonctionne quand même. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi aucun logiciel ne le reconnaît...
Peut-être un problème de l'EFI ? ou alors les nouveaux macbook plus réglages par voie logicielle au niveau des ventilateurs ? Il faudrait demander à un possesseur de ces macbook...


----------



## divoli (16 Avril 2008)

madjit a dit:


> Je ne semble pas deceler de bruit particulier ou meme celui d'un ventilo (que devrais-je entendre?) Mais en touchant le dessou, la partie est vraiment tres chaude. (j'arrive à laisser la main accolée tout de même)
> Sur istat dans la parti FANS, Exhaust m'a toujours indiqué *0 rpm* donc aucun signe de mouvements.
> 
> Je viens de faire un reset du SMC mais rien à signaler toujours *000rpm* pour smcfancontrol.
> ...



:modo:  Attend, ça c'est pas normal DU TOUT.

Soit les 2 logiciels que tu utilises ne sont pas à jour, soit tu as un problème de sonde ou plutôt de ventilo (et là il faut rapidement réagir).

Essaye avec ce freeware, qui a la particularité d'être régulièrement mis-à-jour. Puis va sur internet sur des sites riches en séquence flash. Si les ventilos ne démarrent pas c'est qu'il y a un gros souci...


----------



## madjit (17 Avril 2008)

Je viens de faire le test, avec tous les logiciels mis à jour, et lancé durant 35 min de youtube résultat:
-température montée jusqu'à 78°C.
- Je n'ai pas entendu les ventilos se lancer, le compteur istat me donnait bien 0rpm.

Conclusion ? Ventilos déffécteurs je suppose.
J'irai porter l'ordinateur,dès la fin de mes examens, samedi prochain au apple store (encore sous garantie puisque acheté il y a 2 mois). Que faut il apporter ? Emballage complet ? Facture je suppose ?


----------



## olivier7192 (17 Avril 2008)

hello tt le monde,

bon cette histoire de surchauffe j'y pense souvent. Car mon nouveau MBP une fois avait vraiment chauffé et je m'en étais alarmé. J'avais posé le portable sur un bureau recouvert d'une nappe semi-molle. Bon bref, depuis je le mets sur une surface en verre, et il chauffe bcp moins, voire reste froid (enfin faut reconnaitre que mon MBP reste allumé maxi 2/3h par jour : je ne bosse pas avec).

Donc oui, il faut faire attention aux sorties d'air... Enfin je ne m'alarme plus trop, car je suis retourné à la Fnac du coin, où il y'avait justement une présentation des produits Apple avec un démonstrateur Apple. Il m'avait dit que c'était normal et effectivement, en mettant ma main sur le portable de démonstration c'était brulant.

Bon, quand je parle de brulant, je ne connais pas les températures exactes de mon portable, faute d'avoir installé istat. faudrait aussi que je fasse, mais j'ai peur de tomber dans la parano  

Bonne après midi à ts​


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2008)

olivier7192 a dit:


> hello tt le monde,
> 
> bon cette histoire de surchauffe j'y pense souvent. Car mon nouveau MBP une fois avait vraiment chauffé et je m'en étais alarmé. J'avais posé le portable sur un bureau recouvert d'une nappe semi-molle. Bon bref, depuis je le mets sur une surface en verre, et il chauffe bcp moins, voire reste froid (enfin faut reconnaitre que mon MBP reste allumé maxi 2/3h par jour : je ne bosse pas avec).
> 
> ...



Les MBP peuvent facilement devenir "brûlant", les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas l'habitude des   portables en aluminium peuvent être surpris.


Pour le reste, il faut aussi lire le mode d'emploi fourni avec le MBP:


> _*Avertissement:* ne posez pas votre MacBook Pro allumé sur un oreiller ou toute autre surface sur laquelle il pourrait s'enfoncer, car cela risque de bloquer les conduites d'aération, en particulier les conduites arrières, et d'entrainer une surchauffe de l'ordinateur (...)_


De plus, les quatre petits "patins" qui sont sous l'ordinateur permettent également de surélever le MBP, pour que de l'air puisse circuler entre le dessous du MBP et la surface sur lequel il est posé...


----------



## olivier7192 (17 Avril 2008)

Effectivement, j'avais lu le mode d'emploi... Pour un peu, ils pourraient écrire "sous utilisations de certaines applications, votre MBP vous permet de faire cuire des oeufs". Apple aurait ainsi inventé le portable-cuisine tout en un sans fil 

Blague à part, je trouve les patins sous le portable insuffisant. En posant mon MBP sur la nappe de ma table de salle à manger, je me suis apercu que malgré les patins, l'air ne circulait pas. pourtant cette nappe est en plastoque, bien aplanie...

Je suis donc passé au verre. Plus plat que du verre, je meurs...

Bon ca promet cet été au moment des canicules. Vivement l'hiver. Apple, inventeur du portable-cuisinière-radiateur. Champions ​


----------



## meavy (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

ça fait à peu pres deux petites semaines que j'ai mon MacBook Noir (2,4GHz, 2Go RAM) et je connais aussi ce problème de surchauffe. SMCFanControl m'indique une température de 58° après une ptite demi-heure d'utilisation de FireFox+iTunes+Adium ... rien de vraiment important pour chauffer à ce point là ... En touchant donc larrière de mon portable je le trouve brulant et je sens meme la chaleur sur le clavier. Je me suis dis donc qu'il doit y avoir un problème au niveau du logiciel qui m'indique une température en dessous de ce qu'elle est vraiment. TemperatureMonitor m'indique la meme température (à 1° près ...).  Je voudrais savoir s'il y a vraiment moyen de savoir qu'elle est la vraie température parce que pour 56 ou 58° c'est vraiment trop chaud. Je tiens à préciser que je viens de switcher sur mac, j'avais un PC TOSHIBA avant et quand il chauffait il annonçait du 70° et il été aussi chaud que mon macbook ... 



Par contre, je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport avec tout ça, j'ai remarqué aussi que depuis peu, le macbook met vraiment du temps à se mettre en veille quand je rabat l'écran. Les premiers jours où je l'ai eu, il lui fallait 4 secondes environ pour que la petite lumiere sur le devant se mette à clignoter alors que maintenant il m'en faut une bonne vingtaine ... 



Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne à propos de ces deux (petits) soucis ...


----------



## madjit (23 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je reposte à nouveau pour le même soucis ... J'ai bien récupéré mon mb depuis 3 semaines mais toujours aucun signe notable d'accélération des ventilos. Et pour couronné le tout, de nouveau des coupures net sans doute dues à la protection anti surchauffe puisque lorsque je reboot le mb istat m'indique des températures avoisinant les 90° ....

Je commence à me faire du soucis concernant une usure prématurée qui pourrait être provoquée ou bien des endommagements divers.
Quelles solutions me proposez vous à tester depuis chez moi dans un premier temps ?
J'ai tenté le reset en enlevant la batterie et appuyant sur le bouton durant plus de 5 secondes.
Désinstaller/réinstaller istat (manip que je n'arrive pas à faire d'ailleur)
Formater et réinstaller léopard ?

Tout ca avant de retourner au sav, leur expliquer avec insistance que j'aimerai, quitte à moins de silence, entendre tourner mes ventilos pour empêcher cette chauffe, et qu'il me rendent le pc sans toutes les traces noires, limites rayures que j'ai eu après le retour.


----------



## floflo49 (24 Avril 2009)

J'ai le même problème, mon Macbook monte à 90° et il se coupe soudainement. Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour y remédier? HELP


----------



## netslider90 (24 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté un MacBook unibody voila maintenant 1 semaine et j'ai aussi ce problème de surchauffe. Avec un soft pour stresser un peu le CPU la température a dépassé les 100°C (j'ai d'ailleurs arrêté le test avant de tout griller !). Mais contrairement à certains, mon mac ne coupe pas. La température en ce moment avec juste safari et Itunes est de 65°C, ça me parait un peu élevé.

Le ventilateur ne tourne pas (indication 0 rpm avec différents logiciels), et même SMCfancontrol ne permet pas de le faire réagir.

J'ai aussi fais un reset SMC mais sans succès, avez vous une idée ? Dois je contacter le SAV ?


----------



## netslider90 (25 Avril 2009)

Alors je viens de faire un hardware test et voici le message obtenu au bout de quelques secondes :

4M0T/1/40000002:Exhaust.0

A mon avis ça confirme bien qu'il y a un problème matériel au niveau du ventilo.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Avril 2009)

floflo49 a dit:


> J'ai le même problème, mon Macbook monte à 90° et il se coupe soudainement. Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour y remédier? HELP





netslider90 a dit:


> Alors je viens de faire un hardware test et voici le message obtenu au bout de quelques secondes :
> 
> 4M0T/1/40000002:Exhaust.0
> 
> A mon avis ça confirme bien qu'il y a un problème matériel au niveau du ventilo.




SAV DIRECT !


----------



## netslider90 (25 Avril 2009)

Bon, direction le SAV aujourd'hui !


----------



## netslider90 (26 Avril 2009)

Alors d'après le SAV, et vu que j'ai ce nouveau mac depuis moins de 14 jours je peux bénéficier d'un échange standard. Je dois les recontacter lundi matin. J'espère que ça ne sera pas trop long.


----------

